# Green on green on green.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Trying out some green 2050 with a green split cowhide green leather pouch on my new green poly/alu frame today. With some 4070 sleeves to fill up the hole gap and protect the 2050.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome. That's my color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice! Love the colour.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Lovely Shooters, thanks for show them


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m thrilled about these beauties! You´re genious mate :bowdown:

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

nice colour!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice in the green, a good work !


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's A Lot Of Green! It Looks Nice With The Silver Aluminum. Great Work As Usual!


----------

